# IPSConfig3 Webinterface nach Update aktiv



## wiseguy (17. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich konnte während des Updates nicht verhindern, dass das Webinterface von ISPConfig3 aktiviert/eingerichtet wird. Wärend des Updates gab es die möglichkeit zwischen Expert und Standard auszuwählen nicht.

Ist das normal oder hab ich falsch geupdatet?

Ich kann das Interface jetzt ja nur noch manuel in der apache.conf deaktivieren.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2008)

Das ist kein Problem, du darfst es halt nur nicht benutzen. Ich sehe mir das nochmal im installer an.


----------



## wiseguy (18. Dez. 2008)

Ich hab mich einmal eingeloggt um das Admin Passwort zu ändern. Sonst hätte ja das standard Passwort gegolten. Und das ist natürlich ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko ;-)

Aber ich hoffe mal, dass durch das bloße Admin Kennwort Ändern keine Inkonsistenzen zwischen den beiden DB auftreten.


----------

